# 1953 Girls Western Flyer X53



## KC1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's some pictures of my girls Western Flyer X53.Its a 1953 with a MOS serial number.It's all original except for new handle bars-streamers and tire's.No repaint done on this at all.Has a few minor scratches but that is it.Just needed a good cleaning when I got it.I bought it at an Estate Auction 6 years ago and paid $60 for it.


----------

